# Loss of a great firearm designer



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

Yahoo!

Soviet designer dead at 94, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sad day, indeed. His design has made a lot of us happy.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

What a legacy (sic)


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Just read it on Yahoo. A legacy that will be remembered for a very long time.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ranks up there with Browning and Winchester among a very few others.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> What a legacy (sic)


Indeed. What a designer, a rifle and a legacy.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Sad day, indeed. His design has made a lot of us happy.


I would say his design made a fair number of men in their late 50's and 60's very unhappy as well. Excellent design for a peasant proof assault rifle.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I would say his design made a fair number of men in their late 50's and 60's very unhappy as well. Excellent design for a peasant proof assault rifle.


I like to think of it as idiot proof, which is why I like it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> I like to think of it as idiot proof, which is why I like it.


Almost, never under estimate an idiot.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He made a huge impact on the firearms industry


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The man indeed made history.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

He made a rifle that functioned in the worst conditions with mediocre operators. Could other rifles out perform it at any one thing? Yes! But it did so many things well it was a game changer. It would be impossible to truly evaluate the Kalashnikov without the Stoner design. On their initial meeting the M16 had problems, many predicted it would fade away. In the 21st century you see men returning from foreign wars and when they get home they want an AR. I don't think it is because they feel it is inferior.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kalashnikov was a patriot. He fought for his country, and after being wounded wanted to design a superior weapon for the Soviet infantry.
As the leader of a small team he designed the best individual infantry rifle ever produced. 
Now, I'm sure there are hackles already rising about that last statement. But it is true.
It will fire after enduring conditions that would stop most other rifles, it is simple enough that an uneducated peasant can use and maintain it in primative environments, it is accurate enough for most ground combat, it fires a round that works well.
I'm just an old soldier who does not own an AR-15. But I do own a Romanian AKM. Because they work. Everytime. You can bet your life on it. You can't ask more of a combat rifle than that.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Ranks up there with Browning and Winchester among a very few others.


 Sure he designed the AK but I don't see how you can compare him to what Browning designed.

Not really sure how Winchester is even in the same group. Steal a design from S&W and that some how puts you at the same level as Browning.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Not bad for a communist. Surprised he lived as long as he did with Russian healthcare, well I guess it's still better than Obamacare.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Not bad for a communist. Surprised he lived as long as he did with Russian healthcare, well I guess it's still better than Obamacare.


He was a national icon, a hero of the proletariat. He probably received the same health care as the party elites, commie care much like Obama care only applied to the masses.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Wonder if they give 21 gun salutes over there?

He deserves one.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

There was an article on his death in the local paper I guess that goes to show how much impact he really had. I'm always surprised by the number of Vietnam Veterans that respect the AK design, I guess I figured there would be a certain amount of disdain of the design. I'm not sure I would compare Kalashnikov to John Browning but he certainly was a genius in his own right.

-Infidel


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

"This is the weapon of your enemy. You can tell it by its distinct sound". I hope that commie bastard is rotting in hell right now.


----------

